# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  (¯`·._.·(حصرياً صور خطيبة تامر حسني سارة)·._.·°¯)

## شمعة امل



----------


## khaled aljonidee

هاد صاحب أحمد الزعبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مشكوره :Icon31:

----------


## رمز الاسود

مشكوووووووووووووورة ميرفا

----------


## دليلة

الناس تنخطب واحنا نتفرج  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكورة حبيبتي على الصور

----------


## دمعة فرح

والله انو تامر احلى منها....
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

وانا خطبة كمان الفراق والحزن

باركولي

----------


## دمعة فرح

> وانا خطبة كمان الفراق والحزن
> 
> باركولي


على هيك بكون الكل خاطب............ :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

> الناس تنخطب واحنا نتفرج 
> مشكورة حبيبتي على الصور


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  عقبالك دليلة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_ اشاعات_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

خطب !!  :SnipeR (26):  ... لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله... انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## شمعة امل

> خطب !!  ... لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله... انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يقرفهم الاثنين

----------


## anoucha

ما بصدق مبينة اختو لصغيرة هههه

----------


## دمعة فرح

> خطب !!  ... لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله... انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


هو خطب مو مات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
(بعيد الشر عنو) :SnipeR (62):

----------

